

Google's new privacy policy. Will be in effect from October 3, 2010 - Garbage
http://www.google.com/intl/en/privacypolicy_2010.html

======
yanw
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1660405>

~~~
enomar
Actually, these point at different URLs. The post you've linked to points to a
diff of the policies which is much better:

<http://www.google.com/intl/en/privacy_changes_2010.html>

